# What does the "AH" mean on VW keys?



## 7sins (Jul 28, 2001)

What does the "AH" mean on VW keys? Is it really a Adolf Hitler reference?


----------



## Guzz2k (May 25, 2001)

*Re: What does the "AH" mean on VW keys? (7sins)*

You know, somehow I doubt the Hitler connection.


----------



## 7sins (Jul 28, 2001)

*Re: What does the "AH" mean on VW keys? (Guzz2k)*

Yeah so do I, but I have a buddy that is suggesting that. I say no way, but I can't really explain what it DOES refer to.


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: What does the "AH" mean on VW keys? (7sins)*

"AH" is the key profile, that is all it stands for.....


----------



## 7sins (Jul 28, 2001)

*Re: What does the "AH" mean on VW keys? (Veedubgti)*

Just for the record...no one reallt thinks that there is a Hitler connection, but it is a rather curious thing. My friend just likes to pick at things like that so that's why I was asking.


----------



## FowVay (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: What does the "AH" mean on VW keys? (7sins)*

My key has a "HAA" on it so maybe mine is named after another member of the family







What was Adolf's middle name anyway?


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

*Re: What does the "AH" mean on VW keys? (FowVay)*

Its a key blank number. there are so many that are the same its actually possible to meet someone at a show that can unlock your door







Ive seen it maybe a half a dozen times.


----------



## idale (Jan 12, 2001)

*Re: What does the "AH" mean on VW keys? (2035cc16v)*

Wow, so I guess there's lots of people out there with "valet keys" for eachother's cars....


----------

